#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  How to convert Height column into inches?

## yes sir

Hello again,

I would like to know how to write an expression for a Form or Query that would take my Height column and give me another column with the height converted to inches. I'm not even quite sure this is possible, since the format my Height Column is in is currently Text.  I enter my height like so: 6'0 or 6'2.  

Will I have no choice but to just list all heights in Inches?

----------


## split_atom18

No this is something you could do.
Here are some examples of how you could break it down:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


I would add some error handling like, if the field doesn't contain the apostrophe symbol. Also the code above has that symbol in quotes, for vba you may have to change that to the vba char number.

I use a similar breakdown of a string in vba for my openargs on forms. I use the ; instead to split up the 2 variables i pass to every form i open. The left one on mine is the for primary key I want to open, and the right one is the form that called the open. So on close it knows which form to reopen.

Hope this helps,

Dan

----------

